# It's Racist if you say they are stealing!



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

This is the most insane justification I have ever seen to calling black people stealing as racist. Stealing is stealing but this "reporter" says that if you report this as stealing your being racist! WOW!!! This is just proof that being a liberal is a intelligence handicap. I don't even know what to say but, if you wanted to see some professional level of stupidity watch this video. But be warned it will likely change what you think in liberals in a negative way if you haven't already. What has this world come to?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ahhh yes. The loony left guided on emotion in the face of fact.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Too bad it's not a looter coming out loaded with a belly full of OO buck


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what amazed me about this storm looting of that $1 Store >>>>> they didn't burn it down - whether they are "riot looting" or just have a Christmas in September loot spree - they normally do a Zippo job ....

if there's any racism involved in looting - it's on the looter side of the equation .... if you're of another race joining in with the looting goood chance of getting cracked in the head - there's also the matter of the store owners >>>> nothing secret about the asian store owners being attacked in the 92 Central LA Riots or the non-black & corporate hits in Baltimore ....


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> what amazed me about this storm looting of that $1 Store >>>>> they didn't burn it down - whether they are "riot looting" or just have a Christmas in September loot spree - they normally do a Zippo job ....


It's a family dollar which is NOT a dollar store it's just a budget store as everything is not just one dollar. With that said, it's likely 2 issues it was not on fire. 1. Everything is wet so not as easy to get it lit. and 2. They weren't done stealing from it yet. The reporter seemed to get there really early in the process. It's those that get there and they realize the store is being racist to them by NOT having more item for them to steal that is when they retaliate by burning it as a way to tell others, were done with this location time to move on and save others from having to do the horrible work of looking inside for stuff only to also be disappointed because that would be also racist.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Too bad it's not a looter coming out loaded with a belly full of OO buck


careful that might be considered HATE SPEECH by a liberal. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steven said:


> It's a family dollar which is NOT a dollar store it's just a budget store as everything is not just one dollar. With that said, it's likely 2 issues it was not on fire. 1. Everything is wet so not as easy to get it lit. and 2. They weren't done stealing from it yet. The reporter seemed to get there really early in the process. It's those that get there and they realize the store is being racist to them by NOT having more item for them to steal that is when they retaliate by burning it as a way to tell others, were done with this location time to move on and save others from having to do the horrible work of looking inside for stuff only to also be disappointed because that would be also racist.


just what kind of a-hole are you?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

After a hurricane it makes no difference what color a persons skin is . If there are supplies that are needed to survive and those supplies are at risk of being lost anyway to the rising flood waters there is no stealing . 


You do what you need to do to survive. A store has pallets of bottled water that are going to be under water in a couple hours take the water and move it higher or put it in a boat share it is the moral thing to do. 

In a recent case the store asked the police not to stop people taking things as all of the materials would be lost anyway and were covered by insurance. 

Big screen TV 10 miles away from flooding is stealing and wrong . Getting food to feed starving people is not. 

If you do end up using some food / water from a store you should contact the store later and let them know what you took and offer to pay.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steven said:


> careful that might be considered HATE SPEECH by a liberal. :vs_laugh:


That's O.K., the feeling is mutual, and payback is a bitch.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> After a hurricane it makes no difference what color a persons skin is . If there are supplies that are needed to survive and those supplies are at risk of being lost anyway to the rising flood waters there is no stealing .
> 
> You do what you need to do to survive. A store has pallets of bottled water that are going to be under water in a couple hours take the water and move it higher or put it in a boat share it is the moral thing to do.
> 
> ...


Ok folks, everybody take notice. With the next natural disaster we're all going to RJAMES house to loot and steal his supplies. It's OK because we were too stupid to prepare and he said it's OK to steal the supplies we really need. After all, he has the supplies and we need em so I'll meet you there.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ok folks, everybody take notice. With the next natural disaster we're all going to RJAMES house to loot and steal his supplies. It's OK because we were too stupid to prepare and he said it's OK to steal the supplies we really need. After all, he has the supplies and we need em so I'll meet you there.


I'm sure he will willingly give up all his supplies to those in need, but will he deliver it to them so they don't have to work to hard getting what they need / want?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well black liberals think it belongs to them anyway..since they were oppressed by the evil white devils and Jews who accumulated the goods. How do you speel reparations for slavery? Its the heart of Antifa..Black Lies Matter..Southern Poverty law center...etc. If dummys keep voting for demonrats..they will likely get it soon. Already on the agenda at the UN..seems like old Alex Jones said one time..or maybe it was on the internet. Sounded plausible. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> After a hurricane it makes no difference what color a persons skin is . If there are supplies that are needed to survive and those supplies are at risk of being lost anyway to the rising flood waters there is no stealing .
> 
> You do what you need to do to survive. A store has pallets of bottled water that are going to be under water in a couple hours take the water and move it higher or put it in a boat share it is the moral thing to do.
> 
> ...


I understand the survival "looting". If it was that THEY WOULD NOT BE RUNNING AWAY FROM THE STORES!!!

But the TVs, iPhones, .....I've even seen washer/dryers going out the doors in the past.

Offer to pay? Sure if you can. How many do that? If it was survival, how many thanked The Good Lord, for their luck?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

They are just trying to survive so it’s not stealing?
What kind of liberal BS is that?
Those people had a WEEK to evacuate or otherwise get ready. And yet they chose to stay, unprepared.

The parable of the ant and the grass hopper comes directly to mind.

Oh, but the insurance pay for it? BS again. The customers of the insurance companies will pay for it. You and me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, It wasn't a "surprise" that a storm was coming, and that they "might need extra food and water".
I would beat that punks ass, and pull his jersey over his head, then beat him some more.
I thought it was a parody at first, but he truly feels that it is ok that these "people" were looting tat store.
Bet his bitch ass lives in a gated community.


And, then, here we go again, wit the looting versus "scavenging" fight.
I give you my thoughts, you loot, I shoot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They are just trying to survive so it's not stealing?
> What kind of liberal BS is that?
> Those people had a WEEK to evacuate or otherwise get ready. And yet they chose to stay, unprepared.
> 
> ...


I feel they chose to stay, just for the ability to loot, rape, rob...
Werent there busses and help offered to "poor people" to evacuate?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> After a hurricane it makes no difference what color a persons skin is . If there are supplies that are needed to survive and those supplies are at risk of being lost anyway to the rising flood waters there is no stealing .
> 
> You do what you need to do to survive. A store has pallets of bottled water that are going to be under water in a couple hours take the water and move it higher or put it in a boat share it is the moral thing to do.
> 
> ...


This is the biggest delusional load of bull shit I have seen you drop in a while.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

If they were looting food,someone has to take the out of date stuff.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, I'm not knocking black people, I'm knocking looters. I see videos of white looters.
Hell, I'm bored and going to YouTube, since nobody wants to fight today..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ok folks, everybody take notice. With the next natural disaster we're all going to RJAMES house to loot and steal his supplies. It's OK because we were too stupid to prepare and he said it's OK to steal the supplies we really need. After all, he has the supplies and we need em so I'll meet you there.


No need, I've known Mrs. James for years, she loves bikers. (Makes a shaken martini with just a hint of vermouth). Just make a list of the stuff you'll need, she'll get it to me.

As my cousins say, _"Why try to steal what is given to you freely..."_


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> After a hurricane it makes no difference what color a persons skin is . If there are supplies that are needed to survive and those supplies are at risk of being lost anyway to the rising flood waters there is no stealing .
> 
> You do what you need to do to survive. A store has pallets of bottled water that are going to be under water in a couple hours take the water and move it higher or put it in a boat share it is the moral thing to do.
> 
> ...


if it was many days since they had last had food or water....sure

it is hard to justify on day 2 or 3.....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't enter a Dollar Store without leaving my pack, I wear one because I ride a 10 speed everywhere.
I don't even take it in to Circle K anymore, there is a high school near it, and that gets raided by teenage thieves. So, everyone must be held to be a suspect thief, because thugs are thieves and scum.

PS: I posted in another thread, that I would raid a warehouse in a life or death disaster, and I would; I won't sit there and starve to death. 
But this? This is something that black people wait for, so that they can raid a store. They raided a Family Dollar, and they are thieves and pirates. 
I have seen white people descend into depraved states, in order to join a gang; but they were near-depraved to start with, and only looking for compatriots.

PSS: There is a plaza in the black neighborhood, and it cannot keep a grocery store in it, not even Wal Mart will stay there. And it is due to shoplifters, because Wal Mart opened, and then closed a Neighborhood grocery store there. And it happened within a years length of time, 365 days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I can't enter a Dollar Store without leaving my pack, I wear one because I ride a 10 speed everywhere. I don't even take it in to Circle K anymore, there is a high school near it, and that gets raided by black teenage thieves. So, everyone must be held to be a suspect thief, because black thugs are.


Walmart got so bad I stopped shopping there. Want to see receipt and check your shopping bags. I've never shoplifted and always give cashiers money back when they F upped in my favor.

Sad to say, little local hardware store started asking me to check a backpack also. Been going there since I remember with my parents. I know all the clerks and owner. Problem is, if they let me pass, scumbags will start screaming discrimination.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 82783


Water too deep for big screens?


----------

